# Papers



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

My boys sire is ukc an his dam is ckc is there anyway to get his ukc papers?!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no UKC wont recognize CKC. CKC is a joke and will register anything regardless if they have a pedigree , having CKC doesnt mean the dog is even pure. To get papers they must be with the same registry so if anything you can dual the sire with CKC and get CKC but IMO , waste of money for a registry not worth 2 cents.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of! So is there anyway I can get him in wp comps!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

UKC I believe still offers limited registration if he is fixed, I believe he could compete in wp there, or there are often fun shows with various registries you can try . is he apbt? or is he bully? do you happen to have pics or the dads pedigree to check out? If he is bully you may be able to register as a save a bully in the ABKC and wp with them { he will have to be fixed as well} You can google registrys and clubs in your area and see if there are any local shows and maybe contact the people involved to see what you can do.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

He is apbt IMO! I have his sires ukc registery numbers I think he is dual registered adba as well! I'll have to dig up some pics of him. Unfortunately I had to give him up due to where I was living at the time but he is in a good loving home where I can see him whenever I want! His bloodlines are watchdog/camelot but the dam to my pup is "re" but that's in the ckc so I'm not sure! That's why I say IMO on being apbt but he is tall an lean not really bully style!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like he is bully, alot of camelot dogs now are more in the bully lines as well as watchdog. RE is an american bully line as well. People tend to think bullys are all short and fat and they really arent. there are so many classes you can have tall and lean and then in some cases you could just have a dog that doesn't fit the standard and wouldnt be "show" quality although if athletic and healthy can be used in many other events like weight pull or dock diving or just more of a working dog in hunting feilds and such. It sounds like a bully to me but would really need to see the pedigree and know exactly what is in him , but check out and see what clubs you have near you or post your location. Maybe someone here is in your area and can help get you some info for fun shows or limited registration show and events. check out UKC's website and see what is needed for limited registration and you can check out The American Bully Registry and look onto save a bully class .


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

This is my boy I'm talkin about Camo!














Thanks for all the input! Yeah I knew re was am bully but with his dam being ckc I wasnt sure. I also have a gotti/re female. Waiting on her abkc papers to come in! Camo is super hyper an I'm wanting an outlet for him to burn off his energy other than the normal walks an playing in the yard! Oh yeah I live in northwest Alabama a little town called haleyville! About an hr north of birmingham.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

So you have him and a female, but were unable to keep his sire? Forgive me for being nosy, but why would that be?


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> So you have him and a female, but were unable to keep his sire? Forgive me for being nosy, but why would that be?


No problem reasonable question! At the time I had his sire where I lived one day the sheriffs dept came by an told me it was illegal to own him in the city limits! Since then I have moved back to the country an cldnt be happier since I get to have my babies! So that's the reason I don't have his sire any longer!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Ah. Those types of laws suck.=)


----------

